# Philippines girl in Bangkok?



## Shoel

Hello friends,

I am interested to know, if any one knows where can I meet Filipino gatherings or areas where mostly Philippines people stay in Bkk? 


Thanks


----------



## Newforestcat

No idea. You should contact the Embassy.


----------

